
CEOs Fire Back on Guns – A New American Revolution - chmaynard
https://chiefexecutive.net/ceos-fire-back-on-guns-a-new-american-revolution/
======
situational87
There is always something unsettling about people who already have private
armed security calling for guns to be removed.

Somehow there is always an exception for PMCs, private security teams,
corporate security teams, and other rich people who actually never ever intend
to give up their armed guards.

I'd love to know how many guns the Walton family security detail has in their
inventory right now. I have a feeling they don't want to talk about that.

~~~
whenchamenia
Exactly. An overwhelming majority calling for banning guns; 1. Are white 2.
Live in reletive security. 3. Are personally unfamiliar with the operation of
firearms.

Every minorty gets nervous when their right to defend themselves is stripped.
The history of most confiscations is a harbringer of despotism. The
politicians outward pandering to minorities is nearing truly insulting levels,
while the issues we really care bout are duly ignored by both parties.

As with most devisive issues surrounding us today, the answer is again,
education of those of either view. There is clearly some wisdom on both sides
of the debte. To deny that is to deny progress itself, because you are
uncomfortable with nuance.

